# Weird & crazy stuff on the roads



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

From our Polish thread (200 pages :lol: )

Pedestrian Crossings :nuts:




























Some roadsigns 




























Sign says "Tree IN street"











Extremely long cycle lane :lol:










No comment :lol:



















Try not to lose your mind :nuts:










Some pavement










Ok, that's all for now, that's link to thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272514


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I saw some of those 'inaccessible' pedestrian crossings in Slovakia and the Czech Republic as well. Quite hilarious actually :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This is actually not that hard, it seems. The right lane is a bypass for the roundabout, the center lane goes onto the right lane of the roundabout, the left lane on the left lane of the roundabout.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

I thought this thread could use some boosting:

here the wonders of hungarian construction
what happened here? probably they got paid for laying the asphalt.....but not for uprooting the tree they cut:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

:lol:

Here is another one... http://www.rtl.hr/index.php?cmd=show_video&video_id=2672

:lol: :nuts: :lol:


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

At least its a double wide. You can see the paint! Originally they painted one right through the F'IN TREEE! and then thought better of it


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

gramercy said:


> I thought this thread could use some boosting:
> 
> here the wonders of hungarian construction
> what happened here? probably they got paid for laying the asphalt.....but not for uprooting the tree they cut:


If you have SUV you can park there.


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

From Croatia...

Not in use since 1991:



But, be careful!






link:http://www.zeljeznice.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9166&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 @narcis


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

^^ Good Lord... :lol:


----------



## ardmacha (Jun 24, 2007)

An Irish contribution or two (not taken by me, from boards.ie)


----------



## Panapty_2 (May 21, 2008)

oh my Lord, this is funny.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

The post in the road is a standard thing when building new roads and stands there in most cases for a few days until it's removed.


----------



## ardmacha (Jun 24, 2007)

> The post in the road is a standard thing when building new roads and stands there in most cases for a few days until it's removed.


The Irish pole was there for a while until some newspapers published the photo and it was gone the next day. 

This  site has pictures of wierd cycle paths, mostly in Britain. 

Like this 










or this


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

I love that last one. The guy's riding along on his bicycle and then bam, out of nowhere a fence. :laugh:


----------



## pimvdh (Jan 11, 2006)

x-type said:


> i wonder when will they present cloverleaf intersection for cyclists


hahaha. speedlimit sign for cyclists


----------



## Marvin(SLO) (Oct 3, 2007)

somewhere in Croatia... :nuts:


----------



## H123Laci (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ hillarious... :rofl:


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

those spots look awfully small...and also freshly painted


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

gramercy said:


> those spots look awfully small...and also *freshly painted*


This is probably the reason.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Is it a coincidence that a Slovenian guy posted this picture?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

RKC said:


> i dont get it, can someone explain pls


The sign says 2 km to that interchange, while it should be 30 km (at least that's what Matchut says). On the second photo there's canola on the road.


----------



## Winston (Nov 19, 2003)

Here are a few of my pics...

Go straight into the water: 


Just try and follow these road markings ;P


You must be blind if you miss this traffic light...


An unusual "car care" product...


This sign is real and correct. Good luck to any kid hit at 80km/h...

Does Australia (QLD) have the world's fastest school zones?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest (May 12, 2008)

"Attention, grass snakes" 









Something for cyclists:


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Cars transported with a ropeway in a Volkswagen's plant in Bratislava:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrtvcY-eEe0


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wow that's unique...


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Not really:










http://www.alpinforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=12050

http://www.alpinforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=12050&start=25

http://www.remontees-mecaniques.net/bdd/reportage-522.html

This one is used mainly to transport materials to a dam, and leads to a small network of roads not connected to the rest of the world. The other cabin is for passenegers and opened to public, but the freight cabin is only for freight (up to nearly 20 tonnes).

It arrives here: http://maps.google.ch/maps?f=q&sour...44321,8.512977&spn=0.004983,0.009602&t=h&z=17

And starts from the end of the road to the south.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Translation:
Caution 
Gipsy children on the road


A little explanation: Due to the works of a new HSL in Galicia, lots of trucks started to use this road, which is close to a gipsy _settlement_. That road is the place where these gipsy children used to play. The sign was put by one of the inhabitants of that settlement, and they seem to be satisfied because the trucks drive slower. The municipality, however, wants to get it out of there because it's xenophobic.

Source, in Spanish: http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/coruna/2009/09/22/0003_7987480.htm


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Some cases in *Venezuela:*

Where the hell is the Av. Libertador???? :lol:









Translation: Hangover double vision???? :cheers:









Donkeys in the way xD









Multi use signs :nuts:









Cows in the highway 

















Translation: "I said you!, dont drive drunk!" :lol:









Translation: Do not stop here, don't be donkey:









Direct TV "Underway"









Natural Street Geiser!!...rainbow included


----------



## Tdvmaster (Aug 11, 2009)

*some romanian stuff*

this is the romanian A2 highway


----------



## enschede-r (May 13, 2009)

WTF^^^^^:O


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Latelly in Attiki Odos, the motorway which connects Airport to Athens city, it was that incident at least twice: a horse to run in the middle of the road, because of a farm nearby; that horse seems that escaped from that farm...


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

A Slovenian car in downtown Zagreb, in construction zone where no cars are allowed....not for everyone, though. :lol: :nuts:










:nuts:

:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Very old :ancient:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Not really, that photo was taken yesterday. 

:cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

bubach_hlubach said:


> Not really, that photo was taken yesterday.


Yeah, 18th August was yesterday.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

It has been posted before


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bubach_hlubach said:


> A Slovenian car in downtown Zagreb, in construction zone where no cars are allowed....not for everyone, though. :lol: :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why he/she entered into tram line, and especially a u/c part of that line... :nuts:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Trying to be faster of course. It didn't really work out though


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

^^

It's a regular road with tram tracks. You're normally allowed to drive there. Of course, at the time of the picture, while road works were going on, automobile traffic was prohibited on that part. But trams can still use (and need to use) that section, which means that no physical barrier can be installed.

So, you have a driver who doesn't pay attention and is used to taking that road.... 

PS: you can observe this when one-way street patterns are changed for whatever reasons. Surprising how many people don't look at signs and drive down the wrong way, just because that's what they've always been doing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Windy weather in Nelson last year. Hurricane force winds brought down over 300 trees in the city.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Railway crossing on the A2 motorway in Switzerland.

http://forumfiles.milanotrasporti.org/Coccodrillo/Leventina_6dic2009/DSC04844.html

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=47452417#post47452417


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ For what purpose? Seems kind of weird. And crazy


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Transporting heavy machines to a powerplant built well before the motorway. But it is rarely used. Once a year or less.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

^^ how swiss is that


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

H123Laci said:


> nothing beats fucking: :lol: :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what do residents call themselves? Fuckers? :hahaha::lol: Seriously... Who thought that name up for a town? American comedian Jeff Foxworthey would have a field day with this.



bubach_hlubach said:


> A Slovenian car in downtown Zagreb, in construction zone where no cars are allowed....not for everyone, though. :lol: :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the driver thought that the car had a Hi-Rail setup on it. :lol:


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hungarian tunnel


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ We've got something not too different on Bains Kloof Pass in the Western Cape. I can't find a newer photo than this, but from my last road excursion through there (January 2008), very little has changed.










A bit of history: in ye olde days, this was the main route out of Cape Town into the interior of South Africa. It was replaced by Du Toitskloof Pass in 1945, which in turn was replaced with the Huguenot Tunnel in 1988. Bains Kloof Pass is still kept open as a tourist route (with a 3.8m height restriction, for obvious reasons).


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

I found this photo on the internet with this note, I think an American has taken it:


"Here you can see a road sign with a typically long and unpronounceable name of a Hungarian town."














I think they are not unpronounceable


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Every country has it's unpronouncable towns. I don't think that many people know how to pronounce Gasselternijveenschemond. In Dutch, the pronounciation of certain characters can already give difficulties in names like Enschede or 's-Hertogenbosch.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

you can easily find out the way of making long names of hungarian places. they almost always constist of words szent, pogány, nagy, kis, felső, alsó, új, öreg, or/and some local toponyms (county, river, larger city nearby)  when you break it down, Pogányszentpéter, Csurgónagymarton and Felsőszenterzsébet become piece of cake


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

x-type said:


> you can easily find out the way of making long names of hungarian places. they almost always constist of words szent, pogány, nagy, kis, felső, alsó, új, öreg, or/and some local toponyms (county, river, larger city nearby)  when you break it down, Pogányszentpéter, Csurgónagymarton and Felsőszenterzsébet become piece of cake


:applause:kay:


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Qtya said:


> :applause:kay:


The longest Hungarian city name is Jászfelsőszentgyörgy  


The shortest are: Ág, Bő, Őr, Sé i've never heard of them


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Where is it from :? 
Szczekociny, Szczygłowice, Przecieszyn, Przytkowice and *Szczebrzeszyn* of course. 

Not too long names but for some might cause serious tongue disease.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

zsimi80 said:


> The longest Hungarian city name is Jászfelsőszentgyörgy


what means that prefix "jász"? i have noticed it appearing often, too.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

I too think that the naming of Hungarian towns belongs in the Weird & crazy stuff thread


----------



## Kese (Nov 24, 2007)

x-type said:


> what means that prefix "jász"? i have noticed it appearing often, too.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jassic_people


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

An even harder town name to pronounce is the official name of the welsh town Llanfair:

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

actualy, the place with longest name on entire Earth is Bangkok whose original name is Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahinthara Yuthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Phiman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit.
fortunately, it is not all in one word


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Llanfair (Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch) still holds a record with the most letters in one word in a town name.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

RDS, the Radio Data System is a system that can transmit digital information to your car radio and display them. In the Netherlands, they are often used to transmit the name of the radio station, the artist playing or speed camera locations. It is called Radio Broadcast Data System in North America.


----------



## Cativo (Sep 30, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> RDS, the Radio Data System is a system that can transmit digital information to your car radio and display them. In the Netherlands, they are often used to transmit the name of the radio station, the artist playing or speed camera locations. It is called Radio Broadcast Data System in North America.


my ex 2002 malibu had this, my new 2009 camry doesn't.:lol:


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

No, I've meant this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Data_System


> *Radio Data System*, or *RDS*, is a communications protocol standard for embedding small amounts of digital information in conventional FM radio broadcasts. The RDS system standardises several types of information transmitted, including time, station identification and programme information.


which includes:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_Announcement


> TA, TP_*
> Traffic Announcement*_, _*Traffic Programme*_ The receiver can often be set to pay special attention to this flag and e.g. stop the tape/pause the CD or retune to receive a Traffic bulletin. The TP flag is used to allow the user to find only those stations that regularly broadcast traffic bulletins whereas the TA flag is used to stop the tape or raise the volume during a traffic bulletin.


That is how I receive important traffic information during driving, because I almost never listen to radio stations, I just listen MP3 music. Car radios and radio stations here use RDS already from early 90ies.

edit: others have answered already


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

rpc08 said:


> Nothing is just 47 km away in Penamacor, Portugal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is better:


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

dark_shadow1 said:


> This one is better:


Actually, some european countries use that other direction-thing

France also has all direction-signs like this one


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

All directions:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice seagulls


----------



## Joejojo (Jun 8, 2007)

*What traffic jam?*

Looks like this guy does not want to stop and wait in a traffic jam:

http://www.autojunk.nl/2010/02/geen-sneeuwschuiver-maar-een-fileschuiver

Heavy, no other words fore..... hno:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I think I should have posted THIS in this tread.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

:lol:









http://www.dialnice.info/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=53&image_id=1517


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

So common for Slovak roads.


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

keber said:


> Don't you have RDS traffic announcements?


And more importantly: Why do you still use the AM band?


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

..
2.ESCOLA=SCHOOL

























hahahaha


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

seem said:


> So common for Slovak roads.


Such mess is pretty extraordinary even here.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Qwert said:


> Such mess is pretty extraordinary even here.


This is the most weird stuff on the Slovak roads what I have ever seen. You have to move round on this crossroad - if you will follow the signs. :lol:

Workers just ignore so normal laws. There`s common sense enought to understand how bad are these signs. :nuts:

Majú to v paži no čo. (nevedel som to slušne povedať po anglicky )

EDIT: ^^, I just wanted to say- a workers just doesn`t care about that


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

a truck tipped over in my hometown
at least these buggers had a good time before the inevitable....:


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

^^
you mean burgers :d


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Joejojo said:


> Looks like this guy does not want to stop and wait in a traffic jam:
> 
> http://www.autojunk.nl/2010/02/geen-sneeuwschuiver-maar-een-fileschuiver
> 
> Heavy, no other words fore..... hno:


Typical dumb f**king *****....


----------



## setiajie (Sep 30, 2009)

*What is the unique tollway (highway) in Indonesia ?*

What is the unique tollway (highway) in Indonesia ?
(source : http://www.kaskus.us/showpost.php?p=180598071&postcount=1)

1. Traffic Jam









2. You can sell goods at toll road









3. Flooding









4. You can stop at toll road to see panorama


----------



## Northern Pyro (Jul 19, 2012)

Timon91 said:


> Look in the low right corner


its simple, to the left, you can park for two hours, but to the right, you cant park anytime


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Spikespiegel said:


> And more importantly: Why do you still use the AM band?


Answering a question asked two years ago here, but just because I feel like it (and someone else may have looked at the previous page and said, hey yeah what about that?).

AM is commonly used in North America. At this point, music stations are generally on FM - better sound quality - but AM is still full of things like news, talk and sports. One of the best things about AM is that the signals carry hundreds of miles (or more) at night. For that reason, certain strong stations are designated as "clear channel" stations and everyone who isn't has to go off the air at sunset so they don't interfere. Most radio in the US is local, so picking up distant AM stations means you're getting some other city's local news and talk shows and so on. I will occasionally play with the AM band when I'm driving at night just to see what I can get or for particular stations (like Radio-Canada, in French, from Toronto), and have listened to "my" baseball team, on its Philadelphia station, as far away as Columbus, Ohio. (And have picked up that station in the Chicago area, although not during baseball season.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

AM is really a niche market in Europe, I'd say 1% or less.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^There are extremely few stations, right?


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

There is a road in West Virginia where you see a thing that looks like a large pot hole. The pot hole is only two feet from the side of the road in the dich of the road. But the catch is that when you walk up to the pot hole it is really a 60 foot deep cave opening pit. Where the pot hole is 60 feet straight down into a massive cave system.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

This is crazy


----------

